# Installazione senza buon fine. HELP

## nikolis

Ciao ragazzi, ho cercato di installare gentoo 1,4 ma non ci sono riuscito perciò chiedo una mano da voi.

Allora ho scaricato la versione per PIV GRP. Faccio partire il cd e "mi aspetta" subito dopo la scansione che fa per i componenti, comunque non trova la mia SB Audigy e la scheda di rete realtek, dopo resta in attesa dei miei comandi me ma non so quale è il prossimo passo   :Embarassed:  , ho scaricato la guida ma ho difficoltà. Cosa devo fare    :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ma non so quale è il prossimo passo   , ho scaricato la guida ma ho difficoltà. Cosa devo fare   

 

seguire la guida  :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi... qual'e' il problema ? Cerca di essere un po' piu' preciso, se non nella spiegazione delle difficolta, lameno in qual'e' la tua situazione id partenza (processore, hd, partizioni, OS già installati etc...) se no' non riusciremo proprio a darti una mano.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, ho cercato di installare gentoo 1,4 ma non ci sono riuscito perciò chiedo una mano da voi.
> 
> Allora ho scaricato la versione per PIV GRP. Faccio partire il cd e "mi aspetta" subito dopo la scansione che fa per i componenti, comunque non trova la mia SB Audigy e la scheda di rete realtek, dopo resta in attesa dei miei comandi me ma non so quale è il prossimo passo   , ho scaricato la guida ma ho difficoltà. Cosa devo fare   

 

Anche se non ti trova la scheda di rete puoi andare avanti dal momento che si tratta di una GRP.

Dovresti (magari con un pó di creativitá oppure dandoci indicazioni piú precise) continuare seguendo la guida.

Che, dopo il boot prevede (se non ricordo male) il partizionamento, poi la formattazione delle partizioni, il chroot etc.

Per configurare scheda sonora e scheda di rete si puó fare al termine dell'installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## nikolis

Il mio pc è uno Shuttle con chipset intel 865G, con cpu PIV a 3GHz (Northwood C). Poi 2 moduli da 512Mb di DDR PC3200, 2HDD di Ibm Gxp 180 da 120 Gb ide, FX 5900 di creative, SB Audigy, la scheda di rete è on board come Usb2, iLing, UPS APC-700

Un disco è patrizionato 80 Gb per WinXP e 40 per linux, l'atro è intero.

Poi come vi ho detto anche prima il sistema mi aspetta dopo aver controllato i componenti e non riconosce la scheda di rete e la audigy. Adesso il prossimo passo e di fare riconoscere i 2 componenti ? come? o devo proseguire facendo la partizione?

----------

## cataenry

Che non te la riconosce vuol dire che se provi a caricare i moduli della scheda di rete ti da errore?

----------

## codadilupo

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> Un disco è patrizionato 80 Gb per WinXP e 40 per linux, l'atro è intero.

 

ok

 *Quote:*   

> Poi come vi ho detto anche prima il sistema mi aspetta dopo aver controllato i componenti

 

per forza ti aspetta: mica c'e' da cliccare "avanti", qui  :Wink:  ! Il sistema te lo imposti da riga di comando, pezzo per pezzo.

Uhmmm... mi sa che non l'hai letta molto bene, la guida.

 *Quote:*   

> e non riconosce la scheda di rete e la audigy. Adesso il prossimo passo e di fare riconoscere i 2 componenti ? come? o devo proseguire facendo la partizione?

 

La prima cosa da fare, ora, é il partizionamento:

il primo disco é hda

ora, cominciando a dare un bel 

```
# fdisk /dev/hda
```

 e poi 

```
# p
```

 potrai vedere come il livecd vede il tuo disco, e decidere come partizionarlo etc...

hda1, mi pare di capire, sarà una partizione win, e quella la si lascia stare... ma hda2 dovrà essere ripartizionato in almeno 3 partizioni diverse.

per boot, swap, e root.... insomma.... esattamente come dice la guida  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> Adesso il prossimo passo e di fare riconoscere i 2 componenti ? come? o devo proseguire facendo la partizione?

 

Ripeto, dal momento che stai facendo una GRP non dovresti aver problemi nel continuare l'installazione con le partizioni fino a scompattare lo stage3.

Fatto quello, configuri il kernel (e quindi scheda audio e scheda di rete), l'fstab, il lilo (o grub) e fai un bel reboot.

Se tutto é corretto (compresa la configurazione del kernel) dovrebbe essere tutto a posto.

Ok?

----------

## nikolis

Grazie per i consigli, comunque siete meglio della guida  :Smile: 

Che dimensione devo dare alle 3 partizioni dai i 40 dedicati a linux?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> La prima cosa da fare, ora, é il partizionamento:
> 
> il primo disco é hda
> 
> ora, cominciando a dare un bel 
> ...

 

Meglio forse per conminciare un 

```
# cfdisk /dev/hda
```

----------

## shev

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> Che dimensione devo dare alle 3 partizioni dai i 40 dedicati a linux?

 

Dovrei rimandarti al recente topic che riguarda proprio il partizionamento, ma sarò buono  :Razz: 

Visto che non mi sembri troppo esperto prova a partizionare il tutto in questo modo, evitando inutili complicazioni dovute alle mille partizioncine:

swap 512 MB

/boot - 32 MB (filesystem ext2)

/ - 15 GB circa (filesystem reiserfs)

/home - 25 circa (filesystem reiserfs)

Queste sono imho le partizioni minime da fare ed i filesystem da usare per ognuna. Cmq leggiti e rileggiti la guida che è chiarissima ed esplicativa. Se poi ci sono vari argomenti che non capisci cerca su google o leggiti gli howto specifici sull'argomento. L'installazione di gentoo è un passo fondamentale per la corretta conoscenza del tuo sistema, può insegnarti moltissimo soprattutto se sei alle prime armi con linux (con una distro seria intendo  :Wink:  ). Farti dare la "pappa pronta" non ti aiuta di certo, quindi mi raccomando, usa la testa e divertiti  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dovrei rimandarti al recente topic che riguarda proprio il partizionamento, ma sarò buono 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> Dovrei rimandarti al recente topic che riguarda proprio il partizionamento, ma sarò buono 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Incredibile, vero ? E' che si é ricordato di questo topic   e della chiacchierata precedente  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> Dovrei rimandarti al recente topic che riguarda proprio il partizionamento, ma sarò buono 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Questa sarà la politica di Shev, fino al 6 gennaio...   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Questa sarà la politica di Shev, fino al 6 gennaio...  

 

 :Laughing:  Non illudetevi, è il classico fioretto per l'anno nuovo, di quelli che solitamente durano una settimana...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> Dovrei rimandarti al recente topic che riguarda proprio il partizionamento, ma sarò buono 
> 
>  
> ...

 

IMHO il ruolo del "moderatore cattivo" é necessario al corretto funzionamento del forum, cosí come é necessario il ruolo del "forumista buono" che insegue i post che sembrano stupidi... a volte una domanda malposta nasconde problemi piú interessanti.

Diciamo che la presenza di entrambi permette a chi é nuovo di capire che é il caso di dare un occhiata in giro (prima) e di postare senza timore di essere tacciato di incapacitá  (dopo)  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO il ruolo del "moderatore cattivo" é necessario al corretto funzionamento del forum, cosí come é necessario il ruolo del "forumista buono" che insegue i post che sembrano stupidi... a volte una domanda malposta nasconde problemi piú interessanti.

 

'nsomma, shev... dobbiamo girare a coppia, come i carabinieri (io faccio quello che legge  :Laughing:  )

Coda

----------

## nikolis

Ho installato gentoo come da guida, e a parte qualche bizza con la scheda video non riconosciuta ho portato a termine l'installazione. Adesso però ho un piccolo problema: vorrei caricare i pacchetti del CD2, ma non effettua il mount del cdrom. ho già caricato anche lilo. Ho controllato l'fstab, e sembra tutto a posto. cosa può essere? ho pasticciato da qualche parte?

----------

## Benve

Che comando dai?

Esiste /dev/cdrom o /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ?

----------

## robydrupo

ti da qualche messaggio di errore? puoi postarlo?  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ... ma non effettua il mount del cdrom.

 

In che senso? Prova così:

- Crea (se non lo hai già fatto) la directory /mnt/cdrom (mkdir /mnt/cdrom)

- poi esegui "mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom".

Se così funziona devi controllare l'fstab

----------

## nikolis

ho provato, ma non prende neanche mkdir. e dice che comunque non trova /mnt/cdrom.

anche utilizzando mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 nel fstab resta tutto uguale.

credo ce l'errore sia a monte, da qualche parte, anche se per inesperienza non riesco ad individuarlo.

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ho provato, ma non prende neanche mkdir.

 

 :Shocked: 

ti dice qualcosa tipo:

```

mkdir: No such file or directory

```

 :Question: 

----------

## nikolis

si, proprio così.

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> si, proprio così.

 

mkdir é alla base del sistema, si trova in /bin/mkdir.

Se non te lo vede significa che ti sei perso un bel pó di roba nell'installazione. che variabile PATH hai?

(la vedi con il comando "echo $PATH")

Per favore, cerca di postarci esattamente i vari messaggi... magari capiamo meglio la situazione  :Wink: 

----------

## nikolis

ho eseguito il comando echo $PATH, e /bin è presente nei percorsi. Dopo il restart ho riprovato col mount /dev/ecc. , ed il messaggio era "mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist"

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ho eseguito il comando echo $PATH, e /bin è presente nei percorsi. Dopo il restart ho riprovato col mount /dev/ecc. , ed il messaggio era "mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist"

 

ovvero che non esiste la directory.

sei sicuro che il file /bin/mkdir non esiste?

----------

## MyZelF

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ho eseguito il comando echo $PATH, e /bin è presente nei percorsi. Dopo il restart ho riprovato col mount /dev/ecc. , ed il messaggio era "mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist"

 

Allora, come ti era stato suggerito, devi creare la directory /mnt/cdrom (recuperando mkdir, nei meandri del tuo hd...  :Smile:  )

----------

## nikolis

ho verificato. /bin è nella path e mkdir al suo posto. posso aver incasinato qualche altro file configurazione per cui non vede il cd?

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> ho verificato. /bin è nella path e mkdir al suo posto. posso aver incasinato qualche altro file configurazione per cui non vede il cd?

 

riprova a dare:

mkdir /mnt/cdrom

----------

## flavio1

Non credo si possa creare una sottodirectory prima di creare la directory.

Cioe':

```
mkdir /mnt

mkdir /mnt/cdrom
```

Questo perche' al primo riavvio la dir /mnt non esiste.

Ciao

Flavio

----------

## MyZelF

```
$ mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *flavio1 wrote:*   

> Non credo si possa creare una sottodirectory prima di creare la directory

 

Si può, basta usare l'opzione -p (man mkdir per maggiori info).

p.s.: non sto a sottilizzare sul fatto che ovviamente anche con -p si crea prima la directory e poi la sottodirectory, è ovvio. Però si fa tutto con un comando solo

EDIT: azz, il ps m'ha fregato e m'ha fatto arrivare secondo  :Laughing: 

----------

## Su-34

salve a tutti 

vi scrivo perchè ho un problema, vedrò di esporlo nella maniera piu chiara possibile

dunque dopo aver bootato il live cd di gentoo, una delle prime cose che ho fatto seguendo la guida è stata quella di partizionare i dischi con fdisk, ed avendo 3 hd ho partizinato nella seguente maniera

/dev/hda1 

/dev/hda2

/dev/hda3

/dev/hdb1

/dev/hdd1

dopodiche ho monmtato i file system e le partizioni nel seguente modo (ho abbreviato naturalmente) :

/dev/hda1     /mnt/gentoo/boot     (ext2)

/dev/hda2     swap

/dev/hda3     /mnt/gentoo           (reiserfs)

/dev/hdb1     /mnt/gentoo/temp   (reiserfs)

/dev/hdd1      /mnt/gentoo/incoming    (xfs)

+ ovviamente proc

ho fatto i vari mount, mkdir , eccetera

finito il bootstrap e pochi minuti fa anche l emrge del systema

ho impostato il fuso dopodiche ho apeto il file fstab ed  ho visto che questo file mi riporta questa situazione qua:

/dev/BOOT    ext2

/dev/ROOT    xfs

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    ..... e via dicendo

il problema è:

1) perche ha assegnato alla partizione di root l fs di xfs? io avevo messo reiser fs......

2) perchè nn mi vede le partizioni /temp ed /incoming?????????

giuro che avevo salvato tutto con fdisk......

aiuto vi prego, ditemo che nn devo rifare tutto daccapo che mi metto a piangere sul serio................

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> il problema è:
> 
> 1) perche ha assegnato alla partizione di root l fs di xfs? io avevo messo reiser fs......
> 
> 2) perchè nn mi vede le partizioni /temp ed /incoming?????????
> ...

 

Non c'é bisogno di piangere  :Wink: 

il file /etc/fstab non viene generato da fdisk ma devi scriverlo a mano tu.

Nella fattispecie devi scrivere:

al posto di BOOT hda1

al posto di ROOT hda3

e aggiungere le altre tue partizioni (tmp e incoming).

Rileggere il file controllando che i filesystem siano corretti (quindi scrivere reiserfs invece di xfs per la root)

In generale fare molta attenzione con il comando etc-update che potrebbe sovrascrivere il suddetto /etc/fstab

----------

## Su-34

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Su-34 wrote:*   il problema è:
> 
> 1) perche ha assegnato alla partizione di root l fs di xfs? io avevo messo reiser fs......
> 
> 2) perchè nn mi vede le partizioni /temp ed /incoming?????????
> ...

 

ti debbo la vita......

----------

